# Gorbit - Cutcutia Puffer



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Ben & I got these little guys last night.. they are so cute!!!
They are already eating baby cray and trying to eat live black worm.. lol

Haven't thought of names yet... 


















Dinner..


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute looking puffers.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Daniel.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are they figure 8 puffers?
very cute...


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

They are oscellated puffers, I was looking them up on the puffer forum, and they look different, I'm not sure if it is because they are babies or not.. so I've asked some of the experts over there for a positive ID


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

babez..they are Ocellated Puffers or Emerald Puffers.. Tetraodon Cutcutia as per Granty..


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

The target species all look very similar.. so it doesn't hurt to double check butthead!  lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are the shrimp in there for food? As in that pic, it looks like puffer is "stalking" the shrimp. Congrats on getting more puffers!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

yes there is..but those are baby cray's from the batch that they just had. I got tons & they love them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah...right, I forgot you are breeding crays.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cool good score Lisa


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Johnny


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool puffers! Makes me want some, keep the photos coming.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you! They're so cute!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

They look like they've settled in quickly. Very nice  I also love seeing shots of your puffer collection since I'll never have one of my own.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

You should get one one day Shelley.. they're awesome fish!!
& For some species you only need a 20-30 gallon tank.. so not too hard to maintain


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The problem with people like Shelley (and I) is that we like to have many different types of fish in our tanks. And that doesn't generally work with puffers.  Or does it?

That's the beauty of being on BCA, is that you can enjoy more species than you can comfortably keep in your home by viewing the tanks of other keepers.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

^^ agreed. I love a variety of fish as well. Well, as long as they are good with discus.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The problem with people like Shelley (and I) is that we like to have many different types of fish in our tanks. And that doesn't generally work with puffers.  Or does it?
> 
> That's the beauty of being on BCA, is that you can enjoy more species than you can comfortably keep in your home by viewing the tanks of other keepers.


BINGO!!! There's NO WAY I'd be able to devote a tank to just one fish. As soon as I read 20-30 gallon tank in your message, my mind automatically went to "that's 20 small fish, maybe 10 mid-size"!!!! I can't help it - that's how my brain works (or doesn't as the case may be )


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well it all depends on which kind of puffer your after. you would think that my Mbu would be an aggressive fish, but he is not. Where as the Fahaka or Congo , you cant even put your hands in there to long.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

a nice little puffer, for now ...

I would have say that T. Cutcutia is a likely ID. If you are using the PufferPedia as a source of ID, I would have to say that the photos that they have posted are not in keeping with what is widely found elsewhere on the net such as here or here. But it is always good to do due diligence because there is the possibility of misidentification from wholesalers, that isn't exactly their speciality and often things get mixed up in translations.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

darb said:


> a nice little puffer, for now ...
> 
> I would have say that T. Cutcutia is a likely ID. If you are using the PufferPedia as a source of ID, I would have to say that the photos that they have posted are not in keeping with what is widely found elsewhere on the net such as here or here. But it is always good to do due diligence because there is the possibility of misidentification from wholesalers, that isn't exactly their speciality and often things get mixed up in translations.


yea only time will tell how aggressive these little dudes get. Im sure it will be very high. I want to add more plants for these guys so they dont beat on eachother to much.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Brad, those pics look a lot closer than the ones on TPF! 
& Yes I was going by the pics on there.. lol


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

clay flower pots are great puffer condos also ...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm thats a good idea..homedepot here i come..


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

also PVC plumbing fittings if you more of an industrial look ...


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute! I like the pic with the puffer "sneaking up" on the cray. *cues jaws music*


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm thats a good idea..maybe i should do a vid on some of these puffers. We are always filming the Mbu..


----------



## annabanana (Apr 22, 2010)

they're so cute!!


----------

